# Spray equipment thread



## gene_stl (Oct 29, 2017)

http://www.spraysmarter.com/master-gardener-rechargeable-cart-sprayer.html?___store=default#/

I haven't seen this one before but it is priced reasonably , can be towed too, and I have seen a master mechanic spray boom kit.

https://www.sprayersupplies.com/ssbk-7-master-a9466836

Probably would need lower flow nozzles.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Interesting. I like the tow behind ability. Thanks for posting.


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

Ware introduced me to these. They are across the pond but it might be my next DIY project.


----------



## gene_stl (Oct 29, 2017)

I like the manor house in the background. 
That is a beautiful piece of gear.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

J_nick said:


> Ware introduced me to these. They are across the pond but it might be my next DIY project.


Looks like it even has a brass wand. Love the Fire Engine Red color. Doesn't look that hard to construct either.


----------



## gene_stl (Oct 29, 2017)

http://www.schsupplies.co.uk/m/4f33f95f93902/thumb/spec/352_326_scale/PSPRG+web.jpg

They have a dualie too. 1200 UK pounds although the tank looks big in the pictures its only 30 liters.

http://www.schsupplies.co.uk/

check out their flail mower too. :shock:


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

Any vendor here care to reach out and contact them? I'd be super interested in some more push sprayer options here state side built like these.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

J_nick said:


> Ware introduced me to these. They are across the pond but it might be my next DIY project.


I really like the low nozzle height on these.


----------



## Adrian82 (Jun 5, 2017)

Is there a thread or similar post for personal protection equipment as it relates to spraying?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Adrian82 said:


> Is there a thread or similar post for personal protection equipment as it relates to spraying?


Here you go


----------



## Tellycoleman (May 10, 2017)

I want one

http://www.schsupplies.co.uk/product/sprayers/spray-boom-cover-skirt


----------



## gene_stl (Oct 29, 2017)

There are some skirted sprayers I have seen on YouTube but they seem to be from Australia.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

Here's one. https://www.rogerssprayers.com/sprayer-canada-high-quality/walk-behind-we

Saw a old one on Craigslist for $325


----------

